# Male acting very strange



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I bred my red CT Betta 'Apollo' about 2 weeks ago (he or his mate ate all the eggs) and ever since he's not been himself. He's not flaring at all, he is still eating but is mainly just sitting at the bottom of his tank in the corner. His tank mate 'Tyrol' is in the other side of the twin barracks and he is completely fine so I'm positive it's got nothing to do with the water conditions or temp (even though it has gotten a little cooler her lately and they don't have a heater). 
The theory I'm working on at the moment is that he's gotten too complacent with another male betta being so close and just isn't threatened enough to flare at him any more. He is an old boy though, he seems to be at least 2 years old where as Tyrol would be around 12-18 months.

Can anyone else think what might be wrong with him? I've done everything I can think of. I've put him in medicated water, added a little salt, fed him live food and moved the tank to a different position nothing seems to help. I have got a hair grass plant I can add to the tank to give him a little bit of interest...anyone think that's a good idea?

I look forward to some ideas.

Thanks


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

The only thing I would suggest (and surprisingly really seems to work) is that maybe since he is older, he would like to have the water a little bit more to his liking. Everytime my fish get older I try to baby them more and more . I would suggest a heater that keeps the temp at 80 degrees. I think another good idea would be to add that live plant to your water (would that be enough to sorta camo the barrier so that he can't see the other male?). And also, maybe add a fake floating plant so that he can feel like he's in his natural habitat again.

Kkk, good luck!


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I'll add the plant later today and see if that helps. I will try and get some more heaters but I'm not sure if that is really feasible. I'd need 5 for all the barrack sections and at $12 ea that's a total of $60 I just don't have that kind of money to spend on the fish at the moment. I do want them to live, but really it wouldn't be a the end of the world if they were to die. It is a hobby after all 



Thanks for your advice.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

UPDATE!!!! He's developed some kind of lump on the top of his head between his eyes. Actually come to think of it it's probably right on his labyrinth organ 
What can I do? I've never had a problem with a betta having any kind of lumps before!


----------

